# Transporting the dogs???



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everyone can anyone tell as of they had any experience with shipping there dog to New Zealand and who is the best and what prices are there to count in we are just in the process to make he big bill so we would like to know of anyone out there can gave as any help or advice please that would be great thanks .
:juggle:


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

*Taking the dogs*

Hi

Can't offer an awful lot of advice but I am from Fife in Scotland and just in the process of getting ready to move to NZ (YAY). We are taking our cat. I looked here for recommendations and saw that Golden Arrow Shipping and Petair Uk seemed to be popular. I ended up going with one recommended on another site that are in Fife and have many years experience. They are called Pet Travel Services and have been so helpful. Everything more or less done for us is costing around £1800. I liked the fact that our cat didn't have far to travel to their cattery before the flights so reducing the stress hopefully (at least a little). I also like the fact they are so close by so I can see them if necessary. They have talked me through every step over and over when I have been on to them confused and anxious about it all. 

Hope this helps a bit. Good luck with it all.

Ooops just realised it looks like you aren't in Scotland anymore. In which case all of this is rubbish!!!


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

*info*

hello thanks for the info but we aren't away we need the total toegether to know whatall toegether cost we have towo dogs so I will not be cheap and we are in Scotland too in Dumfries and you have the sign that you are already moved too so every advice is fine and where you are moving to ???? best wishes kaz :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah thats good, get a bit confused with all the headers sometimes. 

We have no idea yet where we are going to. My hubby is heading out first in October to find a job and then see if he can find somewhere that we can rent with a cat! My daughter and I will head out in early January once the 6 months have passed from the date of our cat having had her rabies injections. 

Madly trying to get the house decluttered for the move and for putting the house on the market. Decorating getting done hopefully beginning of September with a view to pictures being taken mid Sept for the house to go on the market at the beginning of October. 

What about you - any idea whereabouts you are going and how are the preparations going?


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

*info*

yes I know by as here the same we have to waite with the jags as well we living rented but we have still a house to sell and it doesn't go nowhere it for sell sinds two years so don't know how long it will take that money would be great for the fund now we have to meet in PM what you think about that kaz


----------

